# Tinbe Rochin



## albeaver (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello I am a Isshin Ryu Karate practitioner. I was hopping that someone may be able t help me out. I would like to make or buy a Tinbe Rochin set. For those of you who do not know what a Tinbe Rochin follow this link (Weapons of Ryukyu Kobujutsu Tinbe-Rochin Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advanced.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 1, 2015)

Sorry I am of no help but wanted to say:
Welcome to Martialtalk


----------

